# Crescendo diminuendo for same note in Notion possible if how?



## JPQ (Mar 3, 2021)

crescendo diminuendo for same note in Notion possible if how? one idea use tie with two smaller notes and put own crescendo another and another own diminuendo. should sound same but general way thinking i think if there is other ways. this rare case even Dorico needs bit more work i found at least old verison of Dorico how is done.


----------

